#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Сутра Сердца Праджня-парамиты

## Desha

Тексты сутры и МР3  на санскрите, тибетском, китайском, корейском и японском языках

http://www.dharmanet.com.br/prajna/index.html

На этом же сайте отличная подборка мультимедиа по всем направлениям буддизма: Тхеравада, Дзэн, Ваджраяна.

http://www.dharmanet.com.br/mult5.htm

----------


## Desha

Еще один вариант сутры на тибетском 

читает Тхубстен Гелек

http://www.silcom.com/~eclarson/heartsutra/hs.html

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Buz

Heart Sutra
H.H. 14th Dalai Lama Tenzin Gyatso
Gelug
Mahayana
English  
Notes 
Commentary on the Heart Sutra with public talk on Inner Peace  

http://www.kagyu-medialab.org/media/mfs.cfm?mediaID=73

----------


## Desha

Сутра Сердца в исполнении Тараба Тулку (1.3 Мб)

http://www.ut.ee/~anatoliv/mps/HeartSutraTarabTulku.mp3

----------


## Борис

Вот еще по-корейски:

Сутра Сердца:
http://dalmasa.narod.ru/audio/Heart8.MP3
http://dalmasa.narod.ru/audio/Heart32.MP3

Почтение Трем Драгоценностям:
http://dalmasa.narod.ru/audio/3dragocen8.MP3
http://dalmasa.narod.ru/audio/Heart32.MP3

----------


## PampKin Head

Давно ищу исполнение Сутры Сердца, которое было в конце "Маленького Будды"...

В саундтреке Руичи Сакамото к фильму его почему-то нет.
 :Frown:  

Может кто поможет?

----------


## До

Как нет?
Вот http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...48157?v=glance написано дорожка 16 - Gompa Heart Sutra.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Дофига буддийских музычек

----------


## PampKin Head

кажется нашёл

ed2k://|file|Ryuichi.Sakamoto.-.B.S.O..El.pequeño.Buda.zip|52106307|993144784D2C083FA9B7FB70DF056D32|/

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот Она... Родина...

это mp3 файл. 

http://scwor.front.ru/archive/sound/heart_sutra.rar (качаете и переименовываете расширение rar в mp3...)

----------


## Аминадав

Изучим тибетский язык по Сутре Сердца с помощью метода Ильи Франка!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ч.Ч.Ч.! 
Дай ссылку и на шрифт Sama, плиз, а то очень смешно Сутру Сердца в картинках читать.  :Smilie:  У меня Ворд автоматически подставил вместо тибетского шрифта - Symbol.

----------


## Аминадав

Вот!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Спасибо! Осталось только ещё "до кучи" шрифт Esama, чтобы убрать прикольный почтовый ящик в каждой строке - и будет вообще здорово.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> Осталось только ещё "до кучи" шрифт Esama


Эх, мне б тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

Еще один вариант в исполнении монахов Дрикунг (3.3 Мб)

http://www.physic.ut.ee/~anatoliv/mp...HeartSutra.mp3

----------


## Аминадав

Люди, а может действительно кто-то выложит шрифт Esama? А?

----------


## Desha

шрифт Esama

----------


## Buural

Дайте ссылку на mp3 Праджня-парамиты на санскрите.
На dharmanet не могу файл скачать.

----------

